
Stream the current largest item id in Hacker News - lotwxyz
https://lotw.xyz/users/dennis/stuff/see_hn_maxitem.html
======
lotwxyz
I found out there was a Hacker News Firebase API like one hour (or so) ago,
and decided to see if I could integrate it into _Linux on the Web_. Of course,
there are many more possibilities in terms of applications (both for the
desktop and the shell) than this little jobber.

